# Dowel spacing for bed rail



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

I building a bed frame out of red oak. I'm using 2x6 side rails and attaching a 2x2 on the inside for the box springs to sit on. I planned on using dowels to strengthen the joint between the 2x6 and the 2x2. The frame rail is 81" long. Anyone have any suggestions on the spacing of the dowels?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Since the inside box spring rail won't be seen I'd go with counter sunk #12 brass or SST 2 1/2" screws every 10". They'll pull and hold the 2 pieces together, nothing like course screw threads for gripage.

The hardest dowel stock I can get is birch, dowels work great when they interlock by crossing through both pieces like tenons.

If you're adamant on doweling I'd still use some course thread wood screws to hold it together.


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

I was not thinking at first, but you're right, the inside rail will not be seen. Thanks.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I've made a number of beds. I've always used a 1x2 or 1x3 to support the slats and it works great (I'm 300+ pounds). I think a 2x2 would be more prone to failure since it sticks out farther. I glue it and use those Kreg pocket hole screws at about 8" centers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> I've made a number of beds. I've always used a 1x2 or 1x3 to support the slats and it works great (I'm 300+ pounds). I think a 2x2 would be more prone to failure since it sticks out farther. I glue it and use those Kreg pocket hole screws at about 8" centers.



I would also just use a 1x2 (3/4"x2") or a 1x3 (3/4"x3"), as it's just a step, and doesn't need much width. I would use a countersunk piloted hole for a 2" coarse thread screw. Having the screws driven through the face perpendicular to the rail will provide a better fastening. IMO, pocket screws are a waste of time.


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been updating you guys. I ended up using Ghidrah's idea. I used screws and dowels.

Currently I am in the finishing stage. Sorry I haven't been posting pics.

I will keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------

